# 1971 Datsun Skyline GTR in mint condition



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Not mine, but I thought I'd share:



>
















































Enjoy! 
And a happy new year btw.:squintdan


----------



## D 2 (Sep 21, 2003)

That is uber cool


----------



## DeanN (Jun 2, 2007)

Mmmm, lovely.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

thats soooo sexy 

i would love to own a perfect example like the above


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

So fresh!! :thumbsup:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

sure is kadir

whats something like this fetch?


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Old skool porn :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

agent-x said:


> sure is kadir
> 
> whats something like this fetch?


£20000 + for a good clean example:thumbsup:


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Can 2010 be the year my dream comes true? Bloody hope so!


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

HAWT


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Stunning, would love to own one of these as well as the 34.


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

lovin that bit of walnut dash, proper 70's car


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

WooooooW love it
my next one hopefully


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

That's a dream and a half. beautiful vintage piece of history.:flame:


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

its like older woman syndrome, you know you shouldnt but should the oppertunity present itself you'd be in it quicker than ophra in a pie shop!

love these cars


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

im pretty sure i would do a swap if there was something like that in the uk,
absolutly stunning:thumbsup:


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Beautiful lines for an older car. I'd have one in a heartbeat. Not that I could afford one


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Ive been actively seeking to buy one for quite a while now. The biggest issue with these cars is the bodywork and sheer age of the trim items. Alot a filled with bodge that alot of Japanese seem to be really comftable with whereas we would just think they are piles of rubbish.

You seriously have to spend over £20000 to start finding good examples. I have had many people ask me to supply them with a car though they need to understand the conditions they may be in. 

If you were to buy a Classic Mk1 Escort RS look alike or Lotus Cortina in the UK im sure you'll understand just what you'll be owning.

Though if you really want to be in a very exclusive club then these are definetly one to go for:thumbsup:


----------



## sxygirl (Oct 16, 2007)

I would definately love one, it has a real feel to it like the BMW E30 M3's - a look that will never date and will always appeal.
wish I could afford one


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Love the Hakosuka Skyline GT-R work of art :smokin:


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

*Groundhog Day ( again...... )*

Can everybody please note that this car is _not_ a 'GT-R'. Nor is the red one in the pictures posted above, come to that.

It's a very nice car ( a beautiful example in fact ) but it is a modified KGC10 'GT' or 'GT-X', with the L-series SOHC 12 valve engine rather than a K*P*GC10 'GT-R' with the S20 DOHC 24 valve engine. A quite different kettle of fish.

Genuine PGC10 and KPGC10 models are on a completely different level with regard to rarity and value in comparison with 'lookalikes' wearing their emblems. Nothing wrong with the car in question, but discussing it as though it is a _genuine_ 2HT GT-R model is completely daft......



PS - just to add that it's not a 'Datsun' either. It was proudly badged as a *Nissan* when it left the factory at Maruyama, even if its bloodline is Prince....


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

My mate bob in the pub said it was real :chairshot


----------



## rubenv (Jun 29, 2009)

very beautiful cars


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Ah man what I'd do for something like that red one running an RB26


----------



## xs10shl (Jan 9, 2010)

Two very well presented cars from my side of the pond! There are several Hakos sprinkled throughout California. They definitely look fantastic!


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

The last engine i'd want in one of them is an RB26! It has to have triple carbs for me Jags. A 6cyl with triple carbs at 8000rpm? Heaven to me! No turbos thank you very much!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Haha! Dean- I'm a slag, I need turbos!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Theres one for sale on ebay.com for $20k at the mo

Is this good value ??

J.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

have you got a link?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

KGC10......

Nissan : GT-R : eBay Motors (item 170437140818 end time Feb-03-10 21:41:46 PST)

Just wondered what people felt this might actually be worth.

J.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

I love the Hakosuka :flame:

Hope that one day I can call one of these my own 

Leo


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

bladerider said:


> KGC10......
> 
> Nissan : GT-R : eBay Motors (item 170437140818 end time Feb-03-10 21:41:46 PST)
> 
> ...


Hey Bladey, hows it going matey?

I spoke to Hiro about this car. Seems very clean but they want a fortune for it and by the time its brought over to the UK its very expensive. You would then probably want to sort the trim and engine/g-box out to as a its 2.0 4spd. This would also cost an arm and a leg so I'd advise the japanese route.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Pretty much what I thought Dave.

Im not too worried, as and when I decide to get one I'll be wanting to drop an RB30 in it and basically have no friends   as the 35 boys will look down on me for not owning a new car, the OldSkool club will despise me for ruining a classic and the people who seem to buy 32 and even 34's these days are so young they wouldn't know what a Hakosuka was !!   

Im used to being not liked !!


----------

